# Is this common krait or wolf snake?



## Nsekhose (Oct 3, 2013)

View image: IMG 20131001 WA0009

Kindly see the image above and let me know whether this is the poisonous common krait found in India or the non poisonous wolf snake.

This snake was found on my terrace amongst the pile of leftover bricks and stones. We started searching for it when we saw a shed skin and then some tiny hatchlings near the bedroom doors.

It was raining for some days but the shed skin may mean that it had been there for sometime long enough to hatch its eggs. The hatchlings were tiny black things which rolled up when they sensed danger. They were about 7 cms long and the mother? was about 18 inches long. There was another green rope like snake on that terrace which flew away.

Grateful for any input. Have a lot of children so worried there may be more hatchlings around which can prove dangerous. Also how do I get rid of these hatchlings from the big bedroom where they may be hiding. I live in Northeast India.

Thanks.

Ns


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Nsekhose said:


> View image: IMG 20131001 WA0009
> 
> Kindly see the image above and let me know whether this is the poisonous common krait found in India or the non poisonous wolf snake.
> 
> ...



move to indiana...:lol2:


----------



## Nsekhose (Oct 3, 2013)

HABU said:


> move to indiana...:lol2:


Habu, I am serious. I would move to Indiana if I could, but let me first solve this problem : victory:


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

You killed it :censor::censor:


----------



## Nsekhose (Oct 3, 2013)

HABU said:


> move to indiana...:lol2:





Jabba the mentor said:


> You killed it :censor::censor:


Jabba, I did not. It was killed by panicky staff, I was out of station. So sorry. I've learned so much from this forum which has helped me understand this species. I salute you all.:2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Not what snake it is, but it's not a krait.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like an ex-wolf snake to me.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Its an Indian common wolfsnake, Lycodon aulicus. Shame it had to be unnecessarily killed - even if it was a krait, your staff could have just let it be. Perhaps some training is required.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I can understand why they kill snakes, I dont agree with it at all and education is obviously the way forward.

I had a friend from India, he was from Bangalore and had only ever seen wild snakes a few times but he was petrified of snakes and it was because his whole life from a tiny child he had it drilled into him by his parents that snakes were dangerous and you needed to stay away from them. I guess in a country with such a huge snake bite problem these views are pretty widespread.


----------

